# Can someone please explain to me what is going on here?



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

What is the story with buying diapers at stockings with abandon that you don't want and then selling them on the TP? What is the point? I understand if you are buying something in particular for someone else, but why just buy random things you don't want? I have been around here a while and this seems to be a relatively new phenomenon. It seems pointless. Unless of course it's a popularity contest.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

:


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Wow, talk about classy eh? LOL I don't know why people would do that, seems kind of cheap ya know?


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Oh I wish I had that ability. Except of course they wouldn't be unwanted by me, and I wouldn't sell them...


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

It probably has more to do with the "Stalk for Me" threads.

Not in my case, though. I wasn't home and my 15 year old daughter thought that I needed some more wool. And she didn't know what size her brother was. So, it was restocked.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I certainly don't understand it. I don't like the idea, personally, but can't do anything about it. I do agree that the 'stalk for me' bit does get some in trouble (i.e. they try to help another out, but the other person ends up getting a better dipe from another stalker, so the original purchaser is left with a diaper they don't necessarily want or need ..... yeah, hope you could follow that).


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

I was thinking just that over on the TP today. So many people trying to get rid of FCBs and stuff that was scored at the stocking today. Weird.


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree its a bit weird :LOL to buy with the intent to not want.. I have had it happen where via a cart glitch I got invoiced for multiple items :LOL its happened twice! once I kept them all







and another time I shared with other mamas who had been trying at that particular stocking who had not been succesful







I think my main worry would be what would happen if you bought all that stuff and no one wanted it!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't think getting stuck with FCBs would necessarily be a bad thing :LOL

Yeah but I do know what you mean and the crappy part is that the mama's that really wanted them couldn't get anywhere near them ya know?


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Yeah, I get you. It seems gluttonous to me... Just say no to diapers you don't really want. You certainly don't NEED them and there are some people who actually do want them.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I don't think there's much chance that a new FM won't be wanted by *someone*, but buying up all the FMs and putting them on the TP basically amounts to newbie discrimination, since they don't have access to the TP.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
Yeah, I get you. It seems gluttonous to me... Just say no to diapers you don't really want. You certainly don't NEED them and there are some people who actually do want them.

Yeah, like me!!!














. I'm pretty new, but it seems most recently people have been talking about the TP on this board a lot. I think it's a nice place to share your fluff, not an auction house KWIM? I certainly hope it doesn'y become that because that is why I left another board, all the woman were selfish and brutal!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh, I don't doubt they will be wanted but I just wonder why do people throw so much in their cart to begin with? Why not just buy what you were after and move on?


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

You mean there are people selling FM on the TP to the *highest bidder*??


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't think that this only relates to Fluffymail diapers. The same thing happened at SOS last week. And it will probably happen tomorrow. I think that it happens a lot with Kiwi Pie, too.

Plus, there has been a trend of buying hyena items as trading leverage for other hyena items. Now that one is something that I don't understand.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
You mean there are people selling FM on the TP to the *highest bidder*??

I didn't think about this, but I wouldn't doubt it. That and the whole "I have this or that, PM me if you want it and you have something I may want, but I'm not going to tell you what exactly it is that I want, so I can see how many of you will beg me for it and then I will decide if you all have anything good enough for me". I am so not jiving lately with what is going on. Just buy the diaper or diapers you want and move along. And if you want to trade something, stop hanging carrots out there. It used to be different. IMO, greed is rearing its very ugly head.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think it's gone quite that far...well I'm not sure. And I hope it's not newbie discrimination because that's not very nice either lol!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Plus, there has been a trend of buying hyena items as trading leverage for other hyena items. Now that one is something that I don't understand.

Well, I know that sometimes the only way to get a hyena item is to trade another hyena item for it, so that actually makes sense. And I understand helping a friend stalk, too. But just buying up hyena items and selling them on the TP? I don't see what that accomplishes other than preventing newbies from being able to buy them.

ETA: Cross posted with you, jmunch. I do think that if people want to trade hyena items, they should post their ISO.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh, I'm pretty sure it has gone that far. I have seen people offer finders fees and I know there is wheeling and dealing VIA PMs.

Plus, watch eBay... some of what was scored will show up there, it always does.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
I didn't think about this, but I wouldn't doubt it. That and the whole "I have this or that, PM me if you want it and you have something I may want, but I'm not going to tell you what exactly it is that I want, so I can see how many of you will beg me for it and then I will decide if you all have anything good enough for me". I am so not jiving lately with what is going on. Just buy the diaper or diapers you want and move along. And if you want to trade something, stop hanging carrots out there. It used to be different. IMO, greed is rearing its very ugly head.

ITA!! and over _diapers_?!?!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

first, kim that is so cute that your dd stalked for you!!
















I see what kim and meg described happen with not just fm, but sos, etc - i'm frankly pretty turned off trying for hyena dipes from all of it. from a human nature standpoint it is interesting to observe though.


----------



## sistermama (May 6, 2003)

:








: I love drama


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

ITA!
Bad taste IMO. Part of the fun of diaper shopping is the rushing through checkout, fingers flailing, pulse racing muttering, speaking in touges.....
Once you loose that.....not so much fun :LOL
I used to love stalking sites, now that I am mostly prefolds life is easier and I do not *worry* about this and that.
But buying a diaper you do not need is what I think to be an issue of self control in most cases!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Offering a finder's fee for a diaper you really want is one thing. Requesting a finder's fee on the TP is quite another.

I don't have a problem with people putting them on Ebay, just as long as they don't use the TP as an auction block. That's not what the TP is supposed to be used for. It's not fair.


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm probably being selfish here...but I'm grateful in a way to some of the people who have done this. I don't know the reasoning but I have been able to get a few things that I was interested in trying this way.







:
(I know, I know...







)
ETA: didn't mean to follow the finder's fee post...I just mean I've found new items on tp from recent stockings...


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

um I thing most people said what I was thinking except this -
it's just sort of weird!
I mean, why bother unless you are getting something specific for someone specific?
weird.
Does a full pm box make people feel loved...?


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Well, I don't think there's much chance that a new FM won't be wanted by *someone*, but buying up all the FMs and putting them on the TP basically amounts to newbie discrimination, since they don't have access to the TP.


Thats a pretty good point! never looked at it that way..I have also noticed the purchasing of Hyena goods as trade leverage as well not sure how I feel about that one...


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmuma*
Thats a pretty good point! never looked at it that way..I have also noticed the purchasing of Hyena goods as trade leverage as well not sure how I feel about that one...

Totally OT...Marsupialmuma...I love the name you've chosen.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I hope no one is doing this as a power trip, because that would leave a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sistermama*







:








: I love drama










:


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
Oh, I'm pretty sure it has gone that far. I have seen people offer finders fees and I know there is wheeling and dealing VIA PMs.

Plus, watch eBay... some of what was scored will show up there, it always does.

I think it has gone that far too







.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
I think it has gone that far too







.

me too.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I am not sure I understand it either..The whole buying stuff at stocking only to list it on the TP for more than what you paid or asking for a different Hyena diaper in return







However there have been a few very nice mamas the have allowed me to buy something that they got from a stocking because they felt they over bought







such nice mamas here







and that I can understand.


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

That's what I was trying to say.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katytheprincess2*
I am not sure I understand it either..The whole buying stuff at stocking only to list it on the TP for more than what you paid or asking for a different Hyena diaper in return







However there have been a few very nice mamas the have allowed me to buy something that they got from a stocking because they felt they over bought







such nice mamas here







and that I can understand.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I wanted to add to the above post that I have never been asked to pay any fees for something someone else scored just nice mamas sharing the







: love

I hope that makes sense :LOL


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Wow i was so proud of myself today for helping those who missed the stocking by offering up the things i got on purpose to help those who missed the stocking and for those who have slow connections.But then i saw this








I missed the Fussybutt stocking yesterday because my computer shut off while i was shopping.I was so upset so i thought i would help others today so they could feel some of the love.One of the things i got was not wanted by that person so i sold it for what i paid.I didn't take it to Ebay or charge a fee.I was hoping i could trade it for a fussybutt but that didn't happen.I gotta say i am bummed that a few people got 3-4 diapers for themselves at Fussybutt but didn't share but oh well.She doesn't stock often so i guess you gotta get what you can.As for the newbies i did not realize the TP situation but i posted on Diapering what i had.I gave brand new Fluffymail at face value to 2 mama's who have never gotten the chance to get them before.I feel good about it.


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

You would hope that it's a case of someone nice thinking "well I'm in and I can buy so I'll grab a heap and help others out". But I suspect it's more often a case of "I can buy this dipe for $25 and probably get $50 for it on ebay". I hate that.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I think part of it is the fun of the stalk and lack of self control. I know I've been sitting here when that email comes across and rushed to buy something I didn't need. It's freaking fun. Of course I usually keep them anyway.







:

Though, frankly, I can see the frustration when you sat there all morning trying so hard and someone else walks away with like 8 things they don't want and all you wished for was 1.


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jachut*
You would hope that it's a case of someone nice thinking "well I'm in and I can buy so I'll grab a heap and help others out". But I suspect it's more often a case of "I can buy this dipe for $25 and probably get $50 for it on ebay". I hate that.









That is really sad







I don't ebay that often so I must miss all the reselling but I can't see buying stuff just to ebay it for profit







:


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jachut*
You would hope that it's a case of someone nice thinking "well I'm in and I can buy so I'll grab a heap and help others out". But I suspect it's more often a case of "I can buy this dipe for $25 and probably get $50 for it on ebay". I hate that.

I am afraid of that too. And it makes those dipes seem less attractive to me.

I ADORE FM dipes. I'd pay almost anything for a couple more NLs but I don't even bother going to stockings there anymore because by the time I get an email notice, the store is empty.

I just don't like the hogging of dipes you don't intend to use. It feels greedy to me.

Jen


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jachut*
You would hope that it's a case of someone nice thinking "well I'm in and I can buy so I'll grab a heap and help others out". But I suspect it's more often a case of "I can buy this dipe for $25 and probably get $50 for it on ebay". I hate that.

Yep! Exactly what I was thinking. If it's the first part of your post I don't have a problem. The latter part, I have a big problem with. IMO, that's a cheap way to make money off the WAHM and that is NOT okay.

Now, if we're talking about helping others out (like a really nice mama did for me today on Little Fishy...she has a faster connection) I'm all for it. But, buying just to hoard and make mega $$$ is not in good taste.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I think most of the time when you see a FM diaper on the TP right after a stocking, they have a damn good reason, its not JUST b/c they bought to sell on the TP, like Ravenmoon said, they probably grabbed something for themselves or for others and the others didnt like it. Im sorry, but when you are at a stocking like FM, you dont even really have a chance to LOOK at the diaper, the print, etc, if you want something, you just have to take the chance and add it to cart and come up with a quantity of items youd like to try for rather than a specific print(s) you wanted. So therefore, their may be times when you get something you dont LOVE. I have a few here that I couldnt manage to sell b/c I love FM, but I cant say that I LOVE the print.







Who cares really if I decided to sell it?

And I also see nothing wrong with offering to PAY a finders fee if someone gives something up that they got, and you really wanted?? Again, Who really cares? On the other hand, requesting a finders fee seems a tad unclassy, but whatever. LOL

AND, LOL, I see nothing wrong with buying a hyena item just to trade it, who cares?? If you NEED another item and the only way to get say a Luxe Baby Fitted is to buy A FM fitted, pah, why not? Who cares really?

No hard feelings, I just dont get why people get their panties in a twist over such silly things. LOL As long as its ethical, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just*Lindsay*
As long as its ethical, I see nothing wrong with it.

Ethics are a matter of opinion.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just*Lindsay*
I think most of the time when you see a FM diaper on the TP right after a stocking, they have a damn good reason, its not JUST b/c they bought to sell on the TP, like Ravenmoon said, they probably grabbed something for themselves or for others and the others didnt like it. Im sorry, but when you are at a stocking like FM, you dont even really have a chance to LOOK at the diaper, the print, etc, if you want something, you just have to take the chance and add it to cart and come up with a quantity of items youd like to try for rather than a specific print(s) you wanted. So therefore, their may be times when you get something you dont LOVE. I have a few here that I couldnt manage to sell b/c I love FM, but I cant say that I LOVE the print.







Who cares really if I decided to sell it?

And I also see nothing wrong with offering to PAY a finders fee if someone gives something up that they got, and you really wanted?? Again, Who really cares? On the other hand, requesting a finders fee seems a tad unclassy, but whatever. LOL

AND, LOL, I see nothing wrong with buying a hyena item just to trade it, who cares?? If you NEED another item and the only way to get say a Luxe Baby Fitted is to buy A FM fitted, pah, why not? Who cares really?

No hard feelings, I just dont get why people get their panties in a twist over such silly things. LOL As long as its ethical, I see nothing wrong with it.

Lindsay I would agree with you especially if you get a super hyena dipe and it doesn't work for you why not try to trade for one that does. I personally would not go out of my way to stalk for things that don't work for us but if you have the time and energy who's to say you're wrong... I think the mama's that posted here all had good intentions









What has put me off lately is Ebay - hyena diapers listed with a BIN over retail and ebay sellers running their own auctions on the side - I have no idea whether they are MDC mama's or not but that whole thing has really put me off the past few days...


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
Ethics are a matter of opinion.

I agree, and something that is somewhat innocent will quickly turn evil. I've seen it other places and it happends very easily. I'm not saying everyone has ill intentions on the TP, but something like people are speaking of here I'm sure will go too far.

I'm pretty new, so some people will probably roll their eyes at me anyways LOL, but doing things like charging people money for finding something is just the beginning. Pretty soon that will turn into something a little more, and so on, untill no one wants anything to do with the TP because it's jut a bunch of hungry hounds. Just my opinion, I just think it should be a place to *share* at a fair price or trade, not make money. Maybe I'm just overly-honest and would hope that others are the same way.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
Ethics are a matter of opinion.

I agree, I knew someone would say that. But I guess I just dont see how selling a new diaper that you have never used is wrong as long as your not trying to make a profit off the WAHM.


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

Well at the last Fm stocking before today's, I stalked for the rush and fun of it knowing that I was not going to use the diaper. It was my first stalking ( I was on spring break so I was actually home at the time!) I did score a diaper and then offered it to a person who had posted that they were iso that particular dipe. I asked for the actual amount I paid. I do hate it when people offer a dipe for 10 times what it is worth. (and I must admit, I am jealous of the person who can afford to pay that amount for one diaper.)

So, in short, I did it for the rush and just to see if I could actually score, even though I knew I was not going to keep it.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie*
I agree, and something that is somewhat innocent will quickly turn evil. I've seen it other places and it happends very easily. I'm not saying everyone has ill intentions on the TP, but something like people are speaking of here I'm sure will go too far.

I'm pretty new, so some people will probably roll their eyes at me anyways LOL, but doing things like charging people money for finding something is just the beginning. Pretty soon that will turn into something a little more, and so on, untill no one wants anything to do with the TP because it's jut a bunch of hungry hounds. Just my opinion, I just think it should be a place to *share* at a fair price or trade, not make money. Maybe I'm just overly-honest and would hope that others are the same way.


I think I have been very fortunate to have found mama's that are more than honest in their dealings on the TP. We tend to trade things back and forth because we know we can trust each other. I'm happy selling something for what I got it for (or less if I used it) and pretty much know the mama's that do the same. I stalk for them and vice versa - never a fee involved - I think that's what being part of a community is all about and not just using the TP for commerce.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just*Lindsay*
I agree, I knew someone would say that. But I guess I just dont see how selling a new diaper that you have never used is wrong as long as your not trying to make a profit off the WAHM.

My problem with buying a diaper or such that I don't want in order to trade it for something that I do want is the fact that I took it away from someone who did want or need it. It wasn't that we both wanted it and I got there first, which is a different story. I would be putting someone at a disadvantage for selfish gain.

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

I totaly missed the stocking and didn't get anything. I badly wanted to try any lc diaper. I did get a lc diaper of the tp for what they paid







Thanks mama. So i am all for it. Some of us just can't get these diapers on our own. Help is always appriciated. I know i wouldn't not have a lc diaper if it wasn't for mama's here buying diapers to sell to others.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
I think I have been very fortunate to have found mama's that are more than honest in their dealings on the TP. We tend to trade things back and forth because we know we can trust each other. I'm happy selling something for what I got it for (or less if I used it) and pretty much know the mama's that do the same. I stalk for them and vice versa - never a fee involved - I think that's what being part of a community is all about and not just using the TP for commerce.

I don't think there is anything wrong with that, I'm sure I would be grateful for people helping me out too. I just would hope it doesn't turn into more than that because that would be unfair.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Quoting my DH" I don't know why you girls get so worked up over something the kids going to poop in!"

I have bought stuff, say Fluffymail, todays hot topic, and it was a cool rush when I got it yeay! then you look at it when you get it and your like oh crap I just spent $90+ on 3 diapers and my DS is almost potty learned! SO what do I do sell them on TP for what I paid for them. Which is what I think is fair to other mama's. But honestly there are people who want to get what they can get, and that fine for them. As long as you have the demand you'll continue to see used diapers and new selling for far more than what was paid for them.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am tired-LOL. . .but I'll make it quick.

I agree with Lindsay. I have bought things at stockings thinking that I have seen so many ISOs for it on here, thinking I was helping someone out. I think that was what Ravenmoon intended. I don't see anything wrong with her getting some dipes and putting them on the TP. I think there were a lot of mamas who were grateful for her. Ebay is a whole different issue, though.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

It's official...I am no longer a hyena.I can sit and read this thread and not give a care either way.I have no opinion









Okay now back to my







:


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brigmaman*
Totally OT...Marsupialmuma...I love the name you've chosen.










Thanks!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
Ethics are a matter of opinion.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
It's official...I am no longer a hyena.I can sit and read this thread and not give a care either way.I have no opinion









Okay now back to my







:


Jamie..I was waiting for you to chime in and make me laugh! :LOL


----------



## mamasboys4me (May 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Goddess3_2005*
Quoting my DH" I don't know why you girls get so worked up over something the kids going to poop in!"


I always wonder what people on the "outside" would think of people being adddicted to diapers! Wouldn't that make a great Dr. Phil! :LOL


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

You know the whole hyena thing doesn't appeal to me the slightest little bit, and this kind of behavior provides a perfect example of why.

Don't get me wrong, if you could actually purchase the diapers in a reasonable way I would buy them. It would be nice to have about half my stash be something like SOS. It's the behavior you have to engage in/be subjected to in order to get them that I don't go for. And when the diapers seem like they are valued more as totems of status and power than for their functional utility I actually stop liking the diapers.

Anyway, don't mind me. I hope you all who missed out today have better luck in the future. I do know the pain of wanting to be able to get a certain type of dipe that works well for your child and not being able to get it!


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasboys4me*
I always wonder what people on the "outside" would think of people being adddicted to diapers! Wouldn't that make a great Dr. Phil! :LOL









: oh how I could just see that!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I was a glutton and between my dh (who got heckled around his office when his co-workers found out why he was 15 minutes late to his meeting







: ) and I, we scored 5 but those little babies won't be pried unless from my cold, dead hands. :LOL Even then I have made dh promise that if I keel over and die he has to still CD dd and there is no way he feels the pf love like me so he'll be reaching for those FCBs. With that being said I really hate when I see people turn around and sell stuff on Ebay right after a stocking. They _know_ they are going to make a profit and I won't buy any overspending or whatever the excuse of the auction may be. It even bothers me when people buy just for the sake to buy knowing full well they do not want them. IMHO, the only exception to this is when people stalk for others.

I sound so opinionated don't I? Sorry.

I dunno. FM is the only place I stalk and I have been very fortunate so far. I just wish that others who really, really want them had the same opportunity to succeed at a stocking, too and cut out the competition from people who don't have the same love of the diaper. Sure, people can do whatever they want when they buy something but I consider CDing partially a hobby and I respect and enjoy the product and the commaderie with others who love the same diapers. OK, I am rambling now...


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Meg, thank you for posting this. This has been bothering me for a few days now.

I don't get it either. I stalk if someone asks me to stalk. If they don't then too bad, I buy what I *need*. And when Fluffymail is concerned, you don't have to rush through checkout because it sits in your cart waiting for you. I don't often buy the "Oh I overbought it was so crazy" thing very often.

I just don't get buying more than you need or can afford. Doesn't make much sense to me. Because not everyone can see the TP and I hate the idea of me grabbing a diaper someone really wanted and not use it for myself because I wanted it but just decided to snag it cuz I was there.

And while I am at it, Hyena Hoarders bother me too, especially when I am looking for a specific ISO and they have it but refuse to sell they only want to trade. The item in question is just sitting in a drawer not being used and they only bought it because they wanted to use it as leverage to get something. It makes me sad. Someone who really really wants that item but doesn't have the wanted trade item is screwed. It's like bizarre diaper politics.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I am one of the people who actually appreciates it when someone puts a hyena diaper on ebay because it gives those of us who can't score at stockings a fair chance to try a diaper. I don't think it's taking advantage of the WAHM because the WAHM is free to put it on ebay herself.

But I still don't understand the point of buying hyena items at a stocking - not for yourself - and not for a specific friend - but just to put on the TP for random buyers. How does that help anyone? How is selling it to the first TP stalker who nabs it any different than selling it to the first FM stalker who nabs it? It just creates a middleman.

Lindsay does have a point about the FM stocking happening so fast that you don't have time to evaluate whether or not an available diaper is one that you particularly want. You just have to grab what you can, and then decide what you're going to keep. So I can understand someone buying in haste and selling in leisure. Click first and ask questions later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
My problem with buying a diaper or such that I don't want in order to trade it for something that I do want is the fact that I took it away from someone who did want or need it.

But you're trading it to someone who probably wants it just as much as the person you beat to the check out with it, so it is ultimately going to go to someone who really wants it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juliebuggie*
I did get a lc diaper of the tp for what they paid Thanks mama. So i am all for it.

It sounds like the reason you're in favor of it is because you happened to benefit from it this time. So if you had tried to buy a diaper directly from the FM stocking and the only reason you didn't get it is because someone else got to it first who then put it on the TP and sold it to someone else, then you'd probably be against it. Right?


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

This is a very interesting thread, and I respect all the opinions involved. But I don't think any of this is a new phenomenom. Not only have I seen these kinds of threads every week or so since I joined MDC, but really, when you think about it, this stuff has been going on as long as humans have been bartering and selling.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh, I also can't help being bothered by buying something just for the "thrill of the hunt." I mean, there I am, refreshing and refreshing and refreshing because I've really fallen in love with a particular diaper, and someone else grabs it, not because they want it, not even because someone they know wants it, but just for the adrenaline rush. That kind of turns me off. I mean, there are lots of other ways you could get an adreneline rush.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZeldasMom*
You know the whole hyena thing doesn't appeal to me the slightest little bit, and this kind of behavior provides a perfect example of why.


Yes! I have actually turned IRL friends of mine to any other board BUT this one because it's behavior like this that would actually turn them off from CD'ing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
I mean, there are lots of other ways you could get an adreneline rush.

Like not sitting at the computer all day refreshing?? Playing with my child outside? Just a few things I can think of.
Ok, I have been there and done that, I stalked a few times, got lucky and KEPT the items for our use. But for me, it's not worth it.
ETA: not directed at you Alice







Your post set a lightbulb off in my head


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Oh, I also can't help being bothered by buying something just for the "thrill of the hunt." I mean, there I am, refreshing and refreshing and refreshing because I've really fallen in love with a particular diaper, and someone else grabs it, not because they want it, not even because someone they know wants it, but just for the adrenaline rush. That kind of turns me off. I mean, there are lots of other ways you could get an adreneline rush.


No kidding!! It's like you can just hear someone saying "na-na na-na na-na!"

There are several diapers I would like to try but I just can't take the time away from my son to stalk for things all day long, when I probably won't get it anyways.

Now, I have a sewing machine, a serger, and a snap press...but I can't seem to inspire myself to make my own diapers!! Hopefully soon I'll have the time


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Plus, a lot of people are stalking a particular diaper because they know that *their child* will love the print. So it's like taking candy from a baby, you know?


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Could I offer a newbie perspective?







I was so excited to find this community. So much information, so many like-minded people having lively discussions! But I have to admit that this so-called "hyena" behavior is a real turn-off for a new person. There is much said about new folks needing to become part of the community, to invest in the community, before certain priveleges are allowed. I understand that. But the hyena behavior, the -dare I say it- showcasing- of some- seems to go against many MDC member philosophies of living simply, treading lightly, not "overconsuming," etc. It might just be me, but sometimes when I'm here, I feel just like I did in high school. All the pretty popular girls wore the Guess! jeans, Esprit sweaters, and other highpriced trendy clothes. They all sat at the same lunch table and seemed to be having the greatest, most fun time in the world. They were all nice enough, but I never quite new how to talk to them, how to relate. I know, cry me a freaking river! LOL! But do you understand what I mean?


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smullarkey*
Could I offer a newbie perspective?







I was so excited to find this community. So much information, so many like-minded people having lively discussions! But I have to admit that this so-called "hyena" behavior is a real turn-off for a new person. There is much said about new folks needing to become part of the community, to invest in the community, before certain priveleges are allowed. I understand that. But the hyena behavior, the -dare I say it- showcasing- of some- seems to go against many MDC member philosophies of living simply, treading lightly, not "overconsuming," etc. It might just be me, but sometimes when I'm here, I feel just like I did in high school. All the pretty popular girls wore the Guess! jeans, Esprit sweaters, and other highpriced trendy clothes. They all sat at the same lunch table and seemed to be having the greatest, most fun time in the world. They were all nice enough, but I never quite new how to talk to them, how to relate. I know, cry me a freaking river! LOL! But do you understand what I mean?

Yes, I think I do kwym. I am one who does enjoy "collecting", but I do know that the collecting aspect is sometimes too emphasized here and agree that it's not a great place for a cd newbie. The emphasis here isn't on the technical aspects of diapering, but more on the collecting/hobby/art part. That's not necessarily a bad thing but it's possible to get too caught up in that part of it. (I speak from experience.







). When I first started cding years ago, I learned about it at the BTL yahoo group, which seems to be dead now.







Those ladies were so great, much of the discussion was focused on the technical parts of cding- how to stuff your fuzzi bunz, how to wash, how to fold a prefold, troubleshooting if you had a leaking issue, etc. Back in those days, I mostly used prefolds and BSWWs, and we still had plenty to talk about. We could talk for a long time about the merits of different washing techniques, instead of just the latest, coolest thing to buy. I do miss how simple and comforting diapering was then.

I think we've wandered off of the original topic, but not completely.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
Plus, a lot of people are stalking a particular diaper because they know that *their child* will love the print. So it's like taking candy from a baby, you know?

:LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, monopolizing a hyena stocking and putting the hyena fluff on the TP where newbies can't access it doesn't do much to help the "in crowd" vs. "outsiders" problem that we already have in this forum, does it? Hugs to you Smullarkey, and thank you for bringing that up!


----------



## mythymna (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm new. I wanted just ONE particular diaper at the FM stocking (the Sushi envelope). But I don't feel comfortable yet asking people to stalk for me. I kinda feel like it's a bit wrong...there might be 3 other mamas wanting that same print and it wouldn't be fair to have the advantage or 2 or 3 people trying to get the item for me and maybe nobody helping the other mamas wanting the item.

If I can't buy an item fairly, for myself, I feel it's a bit tainted in my eyes and it looses some appeal if I can just go buy it off someone else who bought it and didn't really want it.

That said, I personally think it's only fair to try to buy 1 or 2 items at a stocking like this where you know other mamas really want things and they'll sell out quickly. This is because I would just choose my favourite item and try for that...because it's the one I MUST have. I would hope others might do the same out of fairness, but i guess that's not the case.

I have no chance yet of seeing the TP so I guess I'll never know if the item I really wanted is even listed there, but I guess I don't really care. I'd rather be able to go the WAHM store and just buy the item I really want in the first place, which is maybe what more people could have done if everyone would just buy what was relly needed for themselves.

Oh well, I only have time to stalk for cute stuff now because my baby isn't here yet and it takes my mind off these last weeks of pregnancy. Once baby gets most of my time will be taken up caring for and interacting with my baby, so I don't think I'll get another opportunity to get the items I really wanted.


----------



## sb1177 (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
It's official...I am no longer a hyena.I can sit and read this thread and not give a care either way.I have no opinion









Okay now back to my







:

Me too!

I am so happy with my non hyena diapers. It became a real turn off for me too.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Agreeing with the majority. It's a complete turn-off. And not only is it really NOT classy to hoard hyena diapers and sell for a profit, but what's with all these women who stockpile TONS and TONS of these so-called "hyena" diapers only to show them off on picture threads? These are the moms who have 4 or 5 weeks worth of diapers at their disposal when some of us struggle to get 2 days worth of diapers. I understand some of us are in better financial situations but why stalk the TP looking for great deals, while snatching them away from people who really need them? Seems a bit much, doesn't it? Like taking a lollipop from a child. And TRADING hyena things for other hyena things. These moms won't even accept paypal for those willing to put themselves into hock to TRY one of these diapers or wool. IMHO, "hyenas" have become some bizarre cult. I too am addicted to LOOKING at diapers and love to pet my fluff but for once I'm with my hubby when I say, "they POOP in these things, relax!" Thank goodness I'm okay with prefolds and trying to learn to knit so I can afford wool over my girl's bottom. I'm lucky in that I now have 2wool covers because a mom on here was kind enough to help me out, otherwise we'd be stuck with one that we pray doesn't get dirty.

Meg


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smullarkey*
There is much said about new folks needing to become part of the community, to invest in the community, before certain priveleges are allowed. I understand that. But the hyena behavior, the -dare I say it- showcasing- of some- seems to go against many MDC member philosophies of living simply, treading lightly, not "overconsuming," etc. It might just be me, but sometimes when I'm here, I feel just like I did in high school. All the pretty popular girls wore the Guess! jeans, Esprit sweaters, and other highpriced trendy clothes. They all sat at the same lunch table and seemed to be having the greatest, most fun time in the world. They were all nice enough, but I never quite new how to talk to them, how to relate. I know, cry me a freaking river! LOL! But do you understand what I mean?

This sums it up beautifully for me.

But, I do enjoy listening to everyone debate and justify and rationalize. :LOL


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *425lisamarie*
Now, I have a sewing machine, a serger, and a snap press...but I can't seem to inspire myself to make my own diapers!! Hopefully soon I'll have the time

Creating your own fluff is a whole new addiction and I find since I started this that I'm rarely dissapointed when I don't succeed at a stocking. If I see a print I like THAT much I go online to see where I can grab it and make some of my own.


----------



## 3inclothdiapers (Nov 18, 2004)

I never really had any hyena stuff (well, I did have an SOS once) but I have owned some pretty nice diapers. I've never tried the whole stalking thing because my computer is too slow for that! But you know what? I have come full-circle and I'm back to the simple life of prefolds and pull-on covers (dappi, alexis, etc). I've sold everything else on ebay. And you know what? It feels great, not only to get some desperately needed money, but also to simplify life a little. I used to have a whole dresser full of dipes, and it took forever to explain to dh what everything was and how to use it (and I even had to label everything so he would know which diapers belonged to who, and which ones needed covers, etc). Now I have a diaper stacker with prefolds in it (and the ones that won't fit are in the closet on the shelf). Each boy's covers are in their dresser drawer with their clothes. CLOTHES... for the first time in forever I'm actually using the dresser for clothes. This is probably a bit off-topic, but I wanted to agree with what a previous poster said about MDC supposedly being about living life simply and not over-consuming, etc. Not that you shouldn't own the hyena diapers. But do you need 100 of them for one baby? I have 2 babies in diapers now, and own 3 dozen prefolds.

That being said, how do I feel about the buying and selling of hyenas? I think all's fair in love and diapers, so chill out.







These are DIAPERS! If someone wants to buy one with the intent of maybe making a profit on ebay, let them. Don't knock ebay- it's a lot of fun. I often use ebay as a way to "make up for" too much spending. I recently sold all my wonderoos- after 6+ months of use I still got 60% back, and that was with buy-it-now; if I had let them go completely auction, maybe more? Did I sell them because I knew that they are in-demand and I knew I could get some pretty decent money? Yes. If I see a ton of carters clothes on clearance in Ross, do I consider buying them just to resell them on ebay for more? Sure. (though I've never tried it, but it seems like a good idea to me). Why is it okay to try to make some money selling kids' clothes, but not with diapers? I've been cloth-diapering for 3+ years, and it still amazes me how much money people are willing to spend. So, if I had the ability I would take advantage of that. And like another poster said, it's not like the wahm can't put them on ebay herself if she wanted to.

Was this a bunch of useless rambling?







: Probably. But just wanted to get some things out there and some different perspective.

They're just diapers... Your baby doesn't care. And it's not like you're stuck going with all prefolds (unless you want to) if you can't score some hyena fluff. There's TONS of cute wahm diapers out there that are very easy to get. And let me say it again... They're just diapers..........







:


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

This is kinda funny







: . Would a sposie user even believe it? :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Someone asked wasn't it "silly" to care about why people buy... I guess... but we're talking about a community that actually has members getting MAD when they don't score something as "silly" as a diaper. Silly is as silly does, I guess.

Let me clarify what I meant... I don't think there is anything wrong with buying 5 FCBs if you were hoping to get 5 FCBs. But, if you didn't even really want one but you bought 3 I just don't think that's normal. If we were talking about anything in the mainstream consumer world, here at MDC, people would be very critical of this kind of behavior.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
What is the story with buying diapers at stockings with abandon that you don't want and then selling them on the TP? What is the point? I understand if you are buying something in particular for someone else, but why just buy random things you don't want? I have been around here a while and this seems to be a relatively new phenomenon. It seems pointless. Unless of course it's a popularity contest.

The last time I got 2 diapers from the fluffymail stocking I did it for the fun of it but also to sell them to someone who couldnt get one because of their slower modem. I only sold them for what I paid plus shipping to them.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I can personally say, I was very grateful, Tammi!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

This was not intended to be a thread about people buying diapers and selling them at a profit on the TP or Ebay. I think we have been around that block, oh maybe half a dozen times.

I was inquiring as to why people are buying diapers if they don't need or want them. Sure, the explanation that they are stalking for the fun of it to offer them to their "friends" on the TP seems like a decent explanation. However, there are factors that seem to be coming to light here that does indeed make me feel that this practice is not only what I once deemed annoying, but now simply not fair. It is true that newbies cannot see the TP, therefore being denied the chance to buy a diaper that a seasoned "hyena" was able to score due to manicured hyenacart or the like skills. Also, there are those Mamas who work and can maybe make 5 minutes to try to buy a diaper at a scheduled stocking but certainly cannot troll the TP all day looking for the leftovers.

I, too agree that many of the ideals, so to speak, that make MDC what it is are not present anymore here. It used to be that you could pop on the computer and buy some diapers for your baby to wear. Now, it has become a game of who can buy the most. Think about that, who can buy the most. Mamas buying for the sake of buying, spending money they do not have, the thrill of shopping.

I don't know, it's just not working for me anymore.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carrietorgc*
first, kim that is so cute that your dd stalked for you!!
















I see what kim and meg described happen with not just fm, but sos, etc - i'm frankly pretty turned off trying for hyena dipes from all of it. from a human nature standpoint it is interesting to observe though.









It *is* quite interesting to observe.... I wonder if this will fizzle out eventually?


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

i have to admit, I was VERY VERY tempted to buy the lilac size 2 cover....because it was there, not b/c I needed it. It sat in my cart for a good 30 secs. How crazy is that? I use flipping FBs for goodness sake, what would I do with a wool cover (okay so I do have a few fitteds, but not enuf to warrant getting started on wool again)? The temptation to buy things I didnt even use/need/want/whatever is why I gave up my hyena stash abt 6 months ago. I truly was buying to buy. I think MOST of us do that here - at least in some capacity. Whether or not we admit it or tell ourselves, but ________ fits my babe sooooooo well, along with the other 40 dipes that fit soooooo well - this was my personal strategy - but a lot of us do.

and this "buying things up phenomenom" isnt new...does anyone else remember the particularly nasty "that's so not fair to me...I mean us" thread after a big RB stocking last year? I bet you do MissSugarCane, prob you too Jmunch. It got bad. I'm actually pleasantly suprised at how nicely this thread is going so far.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
I, too agree that many of the ideals, so to speak, that make MDC what it is are not present anymore here. It used to be that you could pop on the computer and buy some diapers for your baby to wear. Now, it has become a game of who can buy the most. Think about that, who can buy the most. Mamas buying for the sake of buying, spending money they do not have, the thrill of shopping.

I don't know, it's just not working for me anymore.

another







Well said.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I think the whole buying frenzy is an interesting one. Especially that so much of it seems to happen with MDC mama's. It seems rather ironic to me. I don't want to go down the whole consumerism conversation again.

I just think it's interesting that from my perspective MDC tends to have the mama's that are the biggest Hyenas and it seems rather ironic given that it's a AP/NFL forum.

I don't do the whole stalking thing for diapers/covers. I got turned off about that very early on


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I think having more cloth diapers/accessories, and handmade WAHM outfits that overlaps with your wool cover stash, etc, than you really *need* is one of the most innocent forms of overconsumerism or just plain overdoing it on something that I've witnessed in my life. It's a brief period for a mama when you have little ones to diaper and dress however you want, and getting some joy from specialty handmade works of art for your child's bum or whole outfit is just not that un-AP, IMO. If you have wayyyy more 'stuff' in your life, in general, then perhaps you need to rethink your relationship to material items and think about treading lighter on the planet, overall...... but if it's just a bigger-than-you-technically-*must*-have diaper stash or clothing collection for your child, or even also more slings than you must have (gasp!), I say it's just a bit of excess baby/toddler enthusiasm coming from mama and probably all good. I, at least, am speaking for myself and do find myself in that category--not a huge consumer/shopper these days (and living quite simply in a small apartment with my small family) for anything but WAHM creations for my child. I enjoy it. I don't feel guilty about that.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I think having more cloth diapers/accessories, and handmade WAHM outfits that overlaps with your wool cover stash, etc, than you really *need* is one of the most innocent forms of overconsumerism or just plain overdoing it on something that I've witnessed in my life. It's a brief period for a mama when you have little ones to diaper and dress however you want, and getting some joy from specialty handmade works of art for your child's bum or whole outfit is just not that un-AP, IMO. If you have wayyyy more 'stuff' in your life, in general, then perhaps you need to rethink your relationship to material items and think about treading lighter on the planet, overall...... but if it's just a bigger-than-you-technically-*must*-have diaper stash or clothing collection for your child, or even also more slings than you must have (gasp!), I say it's just a bit of excess baby/toddler enthusiasm coming from mama and probably all good. I, at least, am speaking for myself and do find myself in that category--not a huge consumer/shopper these days (and living quite simply in a small apartment with my small family) for anything but WAHM creations for my child. I enjoy it. I don't feel guilty about that.

I agree that it is pretty innocent (although it has the potential to get ugly and I have seen that happen here). I see nothing wrong with having more diapers than you need - I certainly do no matter how hard I try to simplify. :LOL But like Meg said, when mamas spend money they don't have just for the thrill of shopping or showing off what they have, that is sad. I've seen people complain about being broke, then turn around and beg for very expensive diapers that they HAVE to have.







:

ETA: I'm not referring to those who have the occasional hard time financially (unexpected illness, house/car repairs, etc), but those who seem to have a chronic problem with it.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belleandboo*
I've seen people complain about being broke, then turn around and beg for very expensive diapers that they HAVE to have.







:

I agree....one mama was once selling some hyena fluff on the TP because she had no other way of paying her electric bill that month, and that just made me feel awful for her.







Every time I see her posting about spending $$ on hyena goods since then, I have conflicted feelings and just hope things are better for her. It does suck all the fun out of things when you know that kind of background info and makes you wish that we could all just stay within our budget.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
And while I am at it, Hyena Hoarders bother me too, especially when I am looking for a specific ISO and they have it but refuse to sell they only want to trade. The item in question is just sitting in a drawer not being used and they only bought it because they wanted to use it as leverage to get something. It makes me sad. Someone who really really wants that item but doesn't have the wanted trade item is screwed. It's like bizarre diaper politics.

I agree that is a sad situation on the TP...but the hyenas have created that one for themselves. After having an ISO on the TP for months, looking to try a FCB AIO...no one responded without asking what hyena stuff I had that I could trade. Meanwhile...the hyenas are selling and buying FCB AIOs among themselves, but the non-hyenas who want to try stuff are left out of the loop. I did get one offer from a mama who wanted $44 for one. But I am not about to pay $44 for a used dipe that sells for $26 new. I finally decided to offer my lone hyena item (a MM soaker) up for trade for fluffymail...but no one wanted it because it was not organic









anyway...a generous mama finally offered to sell to me, and I have since seen her sell to other mamas looking to try out FCB items. We need more mamas like her that are willing to share the love


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
It sounds like the reason you're in favor of it is because you happened to benefit from it this time. So if you had tried to buy a diaper directly from the FM stocking and the only reason you didn't get it is because someone else got to it first who then put it on the TP and sold it to someone else, then you'd probably be against it. Right?

No i am for it either way. If i dont' get it oh well. This way i just have 2 chances to try for it.







I just like the hunt and find part more sometimes. I am evil i am sure. I am just a compition type person.


----------



## just6fish (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't you think some mommas get caught up in the excitment of scoring some hyena diapers at a stocking that they just go overboard? It's a scary combination: shopping & diapers, muchless HEYENA diapers!


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Doesn't this sort of remind you of the beanie babies phenomenon? Remember when cars lined up around the block in the drive thru lane of McDonalds just to get some of those stupid teeny beanies in the happy meals? I was married to my ex at the time these were hugely popular and he became almost obsessed with them claiming "who cares if Princess costs 300 dollars...she'll be worth 500 by next year!" :LOL So he bought them up and I got caught up in it too thinking he was right and the next thing we knew we had 100's of them and they weren't worth squat! After we divorced I took all the BB's with me and they are just sitting in my garage collecting dust and will never be worth what they once were. Do you see where I'm going with this?

I admit I've recently been caught up in the fun stalkings/stockings and have spent WAY more than I should have. We aren't going broke because of it, but there are better things I can be spending money on. Recently I've started selling stuff around the house on ebay that I don't use any more to make diaper money. That's just as much fun to me as stalking the diapers. It's forcing me to clean up my clutter and get rid of dead space...it's a pretty good thing actually









I am definitely a hyena (albeit a new one) and it's fun for now. For me though I wanted to try just one of each kind of diaper out there. When I hear about a great diaper I want to try it. I don't need more than one...though that would be nice. If you look at my stash it's just a lot of different diapers and I only have 1 or 2 of each kind and that's perfectly fine. I have learned what fits my children nicely and what doesn't and those that don't get put back on the TP so I'm slowly recycling the diapers that I don't like with ones I do. I'm going for a collection that is personal for my DD and since a lot of the stuff I have has her name on it I can't/won't sell it later on.

I guess to sum it up it's a hobby/game to me right now and it too shall pass because as we all know...our babies grow up just too darn fast







and all this will be over in a couple of years when they are PL'd (she's my last baby). And I'll end up storing them in a hope chest right along with all my dusty beanie babies. :LOL


----------



## juliebuggie (Dec 31, 2004)

Diapering is my new hobbie as i see it. Do i go overboard yea. do i have the money to do that with outhurting my family? Yes. In a few month i will pretty much not be able to buy any diapers so i am going a little overborad now.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smullarkey*
Could I offer a newbie perspective?







I was so excited to find this community. So much information, so many like-minded people having lively discussions! But I have to admit that this so-called "hyena" behavior is a real turn-off for a new person. There is much said about new folks needing to become part of the community, to invest in the community, before certain priveleges are allowed. I understand that. But the hyena behavior, the -dare I say it- showcasing- of some- seems to go against many MDC member philosophies of living simply, treading lightly, not "overconsuming," etc. It might just be me, but sometimes when I'm here, I feel just like I did in high school. All the pretty popular girls wore the Guess! jeans, Esprit sweaters, and other highpriced trendy clothes. They all sat at the same lunch table and seemed to be having the greatest, most fun time in the world. They were all nice enough, but I never quite new how to talk to them, how to relate. I know, cry me a freaking river! LOL! But do you understand what I mean?

Welcome!

Since you are a newbie you may not have seen the TP yet for yourself. I am not a hyena diapering mama. I go for the cheaper, mass-produced stuff because that's what my budget allows for. The majority of TP diapering products are the kind that are affordable to the average diapering mama. I just bought almost a full collection of pocket diapers from the TP. They sell prefolds, covers, and of course the Hyena diapers.

You will find many threads, if you stick around for awhile (which I hope you will) that are about how people are simplifying and only use prefolds and flats. You will find discussions about laundry detergents, stains, etc.

While I'm not part of the hyena crowd, I can appreciate the enthusiasm for some of these pretty diapers that are hand-made by moms at home. I would rather see someone spend $$$ on a cloth diaper that is earth-friendly and supports a fellow mama, than to go out and spend $$ on the lastest trendy stroller or whatever, and support a big industry.

The practice of buying/selling products may look a little bad, but that's the way the economy works in the real world. Whether it's ethical or not. I have personally bought diapers new and sold them for 2/3 of their new price. They were still in good shape but they were *used*. The market was there, the ebay price was driven up, and I made $ on something that most people outside of the diapering world would shake their heads at.

If you have any concerns about TP practices, please feel free to PM the moderators of that forum, or PM Cynthia Mosher, or administrater. If you think it's question that would be appropriate for public discussion you can start a thread in Questions and Suggestions.


----------



## coco4cloth (Feb 10, 2005)

I will probably get flamed for saying this but they are just diapers. I use to care about getting that special hyena diaper but in the grand scheme of things does it really matter if someone bought a diaper just for the thrill and then sold it to someone else for the same price? Or someone managed to score 5 diapers and offered them to someone else. I understand some are very passionate about their diapers, but if you stop and really think about it, it does sound silly. I don't know, guess watching someone lose their baby makes me realize that these are just diapers. I am thankful for what I have.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smullarkey*
...the hyena behavior, the -dare I say it- showcasing- of some- seems to go against many MDC member philosophies of living simply, treading lightly, not "overconsuming," etc.

I feel the same way. A pp said she feels the hyena thing is a harmless indulgence. In the big scheme of things I agree with her. If it makes you happy, go for it. I feel the same way about behaviors like going to the mall every weekend or gambling in Las Vegas.

But, living in the world that we do it is nice to be able to be in the community once in awhile of people who are trying for a different type of a lifestyle. I think you can actually do this on the MDC diaper board. Just ignore the hyena threads.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZeldasMom*
I feel the same way. A pp said she feels the hyena thing is a harmless indulgence. In the big scheme of things I agree with her. If it makes you happy, go for it. I feel the same way about behaviors like going to the mall every weekend or gambling in Las Vegas.

But, living in the world that we do it is nice to be able to be in the community once in awhile of people who are trying for a different type of a lifestyle. I think you can actually do this on the MDC diaper board. Just ignore the hyena threads.

Keep in mind that these same hyenas also donate diapers for free to moms, or fairy them anonymously. The diapering community is so very generous.


----------



## mom2jerry (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Keep in mind that these same hyenas also donate diapers for free to moms, or fairy them anonymously. The diapering community is so very generous.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

UsAmma, you are always such a wonderful peacekeeper


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Keep in mind that these same hyenas also donate diapers for free to moms, or fairy them anonymously. The diapering community is so very generous.

Since cd exists so much on the margins in our society, I think anything we can do to nurture generosity among cd is valuable and important.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Agreeing with the majority. It's a complete turn-off. And not only is it really NOT classy to hoard hyena diapers and sell for a profit, but what's with all these women who stockpile TONS and TONS of these so-called "hyena" diapers only to show them off on picture threads? These are the moms who have 4 or 5 weeks worth of diapers at their disposal when some of us struggle to get 2 days worth of diapers. I understand some of us are in better financial situations but why stalk the TP looking for great deals, while snatching them away from people who really need them? Seems a bit much, doesn't it? Like taking a lollipop from a child. And TRADING hyena things for other hyena things. These moms won't even accept paypal for those willing to put themselves into hock to TRY one of these diapers or wool. IMHO, "hyenas" have become some bizarre cult. I too am addicted to LOOKING at diapers and love to pet my fluff but for once I'm with my hubby when I say, "they POOP in these things, relax!" Thank goodness I'm okay with prefolds and trying to learn to knit so I can afford wool over my girl's bottom. I'm lucky in that I now have 2wool covers because a mom on here was kind enough to help me out, otherwise we'd be stuck with one that we pray doesn't get dirty.

Meg

Your post feels judgmental and condescending. This whole thread just reeks of finger pointing and accusations and assumptions. I do understand some of the sentiment and I agreed that this place is not about the technical aspects of cding, it is more for collectors. I do not think though that that means you are greedy if you enjoy that side of it. There are people all over the world who have hobbies and spend time collecting rare and hard to find items. Like stamps, baseball cards, and orchids! I do the same thing when it comes to cloth diapers because it is one of the only hobbies I can find that I can do that involves my child. I am a SAHM and this is something I can do that is also a functional hobby, we actually use these diapers too. So what if I have way more than my baby needs?? Should we have some kind of cloth diaper government that controls how many diapers we can each have? Like diaper socialism? Should there be a quota on the amount of hyena diapers we can have and once we've reached it we're not allowed to have more? Who decides how many diapers my baby and other mama's babies need? Who is in charge of figuring out how it gets distributed fairly among all the cd mamas? What happens to the cd market when everyone has the amount they are allowed to have, what happens to WAHMs that make their living from making diapers?

There is no reason you should have to struggle to get 2 days worth of diapers. There are plenty of readily available diapers- prefolds, Sugarpeas sidesnappers which I think are great, tykies, even fireflies. There is a bigger selection of readily available, beautiful diapers than ever before. If it's for financial reasons that you have to slowly accumulate diapers, than how does me or anyone else having the money for some and buying some take away from you if you have to budget and slowly buy? I'm not taking away from you if it's not something you're going to buy anyway. Please do ask for help if you don't know where to look or if you need some help setting up your initial stash, mamas here are very generous and would be glad to help.

As far as trading hyena items for other hyena items, I don't have a problem with that. If I have an ISO list and know that LCs work better for my ds than any other diaper and that they are hard to get, I don't feel one bit guilty for offering up my kiwi pie that I just never seem to use because my ds is always coverless now that it's warm, for trade for an LC that someone else might not be using much because maybe they've found they prefer sidesnapping diapers. There are many times I've tried to trade something and when it didn't happen, I did pm the first mama who asked to have it if I sold it, and offered it to her for what I paid. I didn't sell it for a big profit or expect someone to grovel and beg for it. I think if someone is willing to put themselves into hock, as you say, for a diaper, that is what is unhealthy. But it's also not my business what other people spend their money on. I don't have to justify to anyone else the amount of time or money I spend on my hobby. My husband and I both work hard and spend our money on what we see fit. When finances were tight I happily used prefolds and BSWWs. Now that we can afford it I buy things that are fun for me to use and take the drudgery out of a chore that I have been doing for years on end. (Diaper changing). Should that be another job of the cloth diaper government to decide on how much each person should be allowed to spend on diapers?

I enjoy the diaper stash threads personally, so many diapering items are absolute works of art. It's a lot of fun to look at what people have collected. I had my stash link in my sig very briefly and this is why I took it out, because of all the assumptions. I am tired of it being assumed that you are greedy and spending money you don't have if you have a lot of hyena items. It just sounds like sour grapes. And for those who do collect hyena items, we're not stalking the tp for a deal and snatching it from moms who really need it. We're at the tp hoping to find a unique item that we pay a lot of money for, we're not looking for bargains. There will be plenty there for the mamas who need it. Yes, sometimes the emphasis here is a little too much on buying things, and there can be too much of a feeling of status attached to having a certain kind of diaper. I, for one, though choose to believe that mamas who have lots of FCB aios for example, have them because they love them and use them, not just so they can show them off in pictures and feel powerful that they have them.







I have a lot of LCs and elbees because I truly love them and use them. The things I don't use I have sold so a mama who will loves them can use them.

Please, can we all just get along? :LOL Honestly, hyenas and frugal diaperers, collectors and simplifying mamas, can we just appreciate that we cd for different reasons but still all share the same basic love of cloth?


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

hmmm interesting...not sure how anyone could be "stuck" with one wool cover (or anything else for that matter. There are lots of wool covers in stock out there...many for good prices too! There are also lots of knitted items available these days. The idea that there is scarcity in the diapering world is rather silly IMO. But then if you hang around long enough what's hot and very hard to get one month will not be the same the next. All things go in cycles. It's not like you can ONLY cloth diaper if you have a certain diaper and/or cover!

Personally....I don't care what anyone does. I do tend to personally stay clear of the threads that are desperate pleas for funds because someone can't pay their bills or whatever. I have a really hard time with those for some reason.


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

I am a newbie here and I must say that reading all of this is making me not even want to be able to get into the TP if there is going to be this sort of stuff going on there.There are alot of diapers I want to try since I am new to cloth diapering and I only have Wonderoos.I see cute prints and wonder if those diapers are as good or better than what I have but everything always says SOLD OUT so I sit and wait till they are restocked only to find out that everything was bought within 5 mins of the stocking.How is a new person able to buy and try something if people are buying them just for the sake of buying them either to show them off as a status thing or only to sell them for money than they paid for them? Yes its America you can do what you want but is it ethical? I don't think so! I see in peoples siggys that they have STASH pages and while ti is cute to see it seems like this place is more of a staus place like looky how much money we have spent on our diapers and look how much money we can spend in one shopping day on diapers.Its like nothin here is in casual convo its in a BLOWN IN YOUR FACE loooky looky kind of way.Its like lets see who can spend the most on a pair of wool shorts and see who can have the most of that particular item or style of thing.Its not a casual thing here though its a harsh in your face kind of thing and new people like me feel like we aren't in the IN CROWD just because we ask questions on things and because we don't own any of this stuff.Now if I wanted to be in your face type like I see alot of people doing I could hang with the best of them and buy all kinds of that expensive stuff you guys buy however I think alot of it is overpriced and not really every day stuff to me.I think having stuff that my hubby can use easily and stuff that is easy to wash without having to do all this special stuff to is what works for us. I guess I never thought that when I got into this I would be feeling like I was in grade school having to compete with my clothes.Only now its not my clothes but what I put on babys butt!
OH and one other thing thats a perfect example! I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Before my fellow hyenas think I've defected, I just want to say that I don't think there's anything wrong with having as large a stash of hyena diapers as you want. I'd do it myself if I had the money. If you want to criticize people for "not living simply" or overconsuming resources or harming the environment, pick on someone who's supporting the Pampers corporation, for goodness sake!

And yes, I am poor, but diapers are my only indulgence. I literally have no other luxuries. Also, I would be poor with or without the diaper habit. Diapers are not what's keeping me in the poorhouse. I currently have no hyena items in my stash. I have only ever had a few, and yes, I had to sell them one month when I had forgotten to pay my electric bill the previous month and I suddenly got a disconnect notice. And yes, I do stalk hyena items, but that doesn't mean I ever successfully buy them! :LOL There are a few things I've never tried that I'd like to try (I would probably sell them after I tried them out), so I keep trying to score them. It probably seems like I'm buying things all the time but all I'm doing is trying to buy them and failing. If I ever succeed, you will stop seeing all the posts from me saying I'm trying to buy it, because that will be it for me. All I want to do is try one of them.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I don't take it personally if people want to show off their stash of hyena dipes, any more than I take it personally if the person in front of my is driving a Lexus. If they have the $$ to spend, then why not?


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
OH and one other thing thats a perfect example! I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.










Maybe some of us don't buy other places. I personally buy off the tp, ebay, and at sheknows cd board. I'm sure there's plenty of places out there, diaperpin is one that comes to mind, but I don't look there.
As far as helping people, I have offered things to many mamas ffs or to ship to them to try before they invest. That knida stuff usually goes on in PMs and e-mail than being broadcast on the boards, so of course it's not obvious. There's plenty of that going on too.
Stick around, and you'll see we're not all selfish and greedy.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

But you are only looking at the at the moment hot hyena item. What about looking around the other wahms who readily have instock, often in the same prints and fabrics as the hot hyena item, but for less! There is a sub forum that above here that lists many many many other wahm websites you can browse, spread out and look around, I bet you will find your own great diaper wihtout the stress of trying to nab that hyena item.

For your other thread, just look around this forum there are always links to other sites to buy used dipes. www.wahmchicks.com is a current auction house being used a lot. there are also sites like www.orangestarfish.com and www.cashfordiapers.com (or www.cashfordipes.com? I cant recall exactly the addy)

There are other forums as well at ww.sheknows.com www.diaperpin.com www.amitysworld.com & www.delphiforums.com

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
I am a newbie here and I must say that reading all of this is making me not even want to be able to get into the TP if there is going to be this sort of stuff going on there.There are alot of diapers I want to try since I am new to cloth diapering and I only have Wonderoos.I see cute prints and wonder if those diapers are as good or better than what I have but everything always says SOLD OUT so I sit and wait till they are restocked only to find out that everything was bought within 5 mins of the stocking.How is a new person able to buy and try something if people are buying them just for the sake of buying them either to show them off as a status thing or only to sell them for money than they paid for them? Yes its America you can do what you want but is it ethical? I don't think so! I see in peoples siggys that they have STASH pages and while ti is cute to see it seems like this place is more of a staus place like looky how much money we have spent on our diapers and look how much money we can spend in one shopping day on diapers.Its like nothin here is in casual convo its in a BLOWN IN YOUR FACE loooky looky kind of way.Its like lets see who can spend the most on a pair of wool shorts and see who can have the most of that particular item or style of thing.Its not a casual thing here though its a harsh in your face kind of thing and new people like me feel like we aren't in the IN CROWD just because we ask questions on things and because we don't own any of this stuff.Now if I wanted to be in your face type like I see alot of people doing I could hang with the best of them and buy all kinds of that expensive stuff you guys buy however I think alot of it is overpriced and not really every day stuff to me.I think having stuff that my hubby can use easily and stuff that is easy to wash without having to do all this special stuff to is what works for us. I guess I never thought that when I got into this I would be feeling like I was in grade school having to compete with my clothes.Only now its not my clothes but what I put on babys butt!
OH and one other thing thats a perfect example! I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
I am a newbie here and I must say that reading all of this is making me not even want to be able to get into the TP if there is going to be this sort of stuff going on there.There are alot of diapers I want to try since I am new to cloth diapering and I only have Wonderoos.I see cute prints and wonder if those diapers are as good or better than what I have but everything always says SOLD OUT so I sit and wait till they are restocked only to find out that everything was bought within 5 mins of the stocking.How is a new person able to buy and try something if people are buying them just for the sake of buying them either to show them off as a status thing or only to sell them for money than they paid for them? Yes its America you can do what you want but is it ethical? I don't think so! I see in peoples siggys that they have STASH pages and while ti is cute to see it seems like this place is more of a staus place like looky how much money we have spent on our diapers and look how much money we can spend in one shopping day on diapers.Its like nothin here is in casual convo its in a BLOWN IN YOUR FACE loooky looky kind of way.Its like lets see who can spend the most on a pair of wool shorts and see who can have the most of that particular item or style of thing.Its not a casual thing here though its a harsh in your face kind of thing and new people like me feel like we aren't in the IN CROWD just because we ask questions on things and because we don't own any of this stuff.Now if I wanted to be in your face type like I see alot of people doing I could hang with the best of them and buy all kinds of that expensive stuff you guys buy however I think alot of it is overpriced and not really every day stuff to me.I think having stuff that my hubby can use easily and stuff that is easy to wash without having to do all this special stuff to is what works for us. I guess I never thought that when I got into this I would be feeling like I was in grade school having to compete with my clothes.Only now its not my clothes but what I put on babys butt!
OH and one other thing thats a perfect example! I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.









Wow that's pretty harsh!

Maybe you don't know how many on these forums donate to other mama's for all sorts of causes.

I'm sorry you've had a bad experience in being new here.

While this thread may have all sorts of things written in it....I think once you are able to go on the TP you may not find it quite as it may seem from reading this thread! There are lots of threads that are Free For Shipping and all sorts of things. We do Diaper Fairying too...something that I believe was started here and other sites are now doing.

Yes I am one that has pictures of what we have in our current rotation. I certainly don't see it as any sort of competition or showing off. I just like our stuff and people have asked to see different things over time and I keep it in an album. I sometimes like to look at other people's items...I get all sorts of ideas from doing this. So I just figure there are others that might like to look to. I have a couple of items that I guess would be considered Hyena. I've had lots of different things over our diapering days. Some things I've had LOTS of that maybe were very easy to get at the time and then later became Hyena. Because they were pictured somewhere doesn't mean it's showing off to someone - I just picture what we have and use. Yes there will be threads of Show Me Your Stash or whatever....I think it's the same - it's just something fun and not meant to be anything more than that.

As far as stalking sites goes - everyone has the same opportunity in doing this. I understand the frustration in not being able to obtain items you want to try out. This is one of the reasons that we use what we use...I'm just not interested in that game personally.

Maybe there are some that go and buy certain diapers just because of the name and recognition and it's not about that they really like them best or it works best for them. I don't know.

I don't quite understand the idea of buying up a bunch of items just to sell...but then that's really up to the person buying it.


----------



## ZeldasMom (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
If you want to criticize people for "not living simply" or overconsuming resources or harming the environment, pick on someone who's supporting the Pampers corporation, for goodness sake!

I really don't think people buy sposies cuz they are status items! But regardless, I truly don't mean to pick on anybody. I'm sorry if I have said anything that has hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.









Cross posted with you and I just have to say I really disagree with this. The mamas here really do help everyone out and are always sharing information about sales, etc. Are you the one who asked what other sites sell used dipes other than ebay and orangestarfish? Because I honestly can't think of any other site, other than the trading post here! If someone had seen your thread and knew the answer to your question, they would have answered you, trust me!







:


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZeldasMom*
I really don't think people buy sposies cuz they are status items!

No, they don't. That's not what I was saying.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
OH and one other thing thats a perfect example! I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.









As fasr as the rest of your post, I won't bother repeating everything I just wrote _again._ But I had to comment on this that I quoted. I saw your thread and didn't respond because I honestly did not know. I honestly don't buy very many used diapers and when I do, I prefer the TP and don't buy diapers anywhere else. Now that I think of it, you could try the She Knows Fluffy Classifieds Board. But I hadn't thought of that because when I go there I read the diapering board, but haven't bought from the FC as of yet. I think a lot of mamas probably didn't respond because they didn't know, not because they are greedy and keeping everything for themselves. I love these mamas and am sad to see you assuming the worst. And as far as not seeing people helping others here at all- you said you're a newbie right? Maybe you need to give it some time because that's not true at all! There have been so many times everyone here has organized donations for a needy mama or just something nice for someone who is down. The mamas here are very giving and do help out others.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

newer mamas...don't fear the TP. It is a wonderful place








I have obtained probably 99% of my stash there and any problems there are few and far between.


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

[Please, can we all just get along? :LOL Honestly, hyenas and frugal diaperers, collectors and simplifying mamas, can we just appreciate that we cd for different reasons but still all share the same basic love of cloth?







[/QUOTE]

Way to much to quote, but ITA!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I love looking at people's pictures of all their pretty diapers. I think they post them because they're pretty and they want to share that beauty with others. I don't think it has anything to do with status or "look how much money I can spend" or to rub it in anyone's face. If that's what it makes you think of, then it's valid that you have those feelings, but you are projecting those feelings onto people who don't have that intent.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

To whomever accused the folks here of not helping out just so they can hoard... that's really not true and unfair. The women here are the most helpful CD advocates in the world... the reason that sometimes you don't get replies to threads like "What fitteds should I buy?" is because there have been about a million threads like that and sometimes I don't reply because I just feel like I have said it all a hundred times. If your thread gets no replies try doing a search, more than likely you will find the answers.

I also want to say that this thread is totally cyclical. I have been here about 2 years and I have seen this exact thread about 3 times.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
I see cute prints and wonder if those diapers are as good or better than what I have but everything always says SOLD OUT so I sit and wait till they are restocked only to find out that everything was bought within 5 mins of the stocking.How is a new person able to buy and try something if people are buying them just for the sake of buying them either to show them off as a status thing or only to sell them for money than they paid for them?

That's kind of what a stocking means around here. 5 min. or less (usually less depending on what it is) and everything's usually gone. Join a Yahoo group so you can be clued in to when the stockings are. Usually stocking notices are posted here also, so I really don't buy the "feel sorry for me" attitude b/c you have just as much chance as the next person. And, what's wrong w/showing diapers off?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
Yes its America you can do what you want but is it ethical? I don't think so! I see in peoples siggys that they have STASH pages and while ti is cute to see it seems like this place is more of a staus place like looky how much money we have spent on our diapers and look how much money we can spend in one shopping day on diapers.

I don't get the sentiment that people w/links to their stashes in their sigs are somehow better than other people?? If you had bothered to actually get to know mamas around here before making a statement like that, you'd see that it's all in good fun to show stashes off. It is the total opposite of what you're saying. I think most mamas here are far from rich, but this is one thing a lot of us feel that we can indulge ourselves in. It's more of a hobby than a "I spent more than you did today on diapers."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
Now if I wanted to be in your face type like I see alot of people doing I could hang with the best of them and buy all kinds of that expensive stuff you guys buy however I think alot of it is overpriced and not really every day stuff to me.

If you really knew and understood what kind of work goes into each and every diaper made by WAHMs, you might have a totally different outlook on this. Again, hang around and get to know mamas here before you think most are "in your face."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
I think having stuff that my hubby can use easily and stuff that is easy to wash without having to do all this special stuff to is what works for us. I guess I never thought that when I got into this I would be feeling like I was in grade school having to compete with my clothes.Only now its not my clothes but what I put on babys butt!

Great! That's what works for you. You have a system that works great for you and your DH, so why do you have to pick on others choices?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
OH and one other thing thats a perfect example! I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.









That was NOT greedy selfishness at all, IMO. This board moves very quickly some days and it's very easy for threads to get buried. I don't think anyone was intentionally trying to keep a secret from you. Honestly, you need to hang around here more and get to know people before you start accusing all of us of being selfish greeds!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
How is a new person able to buy and try something if people are buying them just for the sake of buying them either to show them off as a status thing or only to sell them for money than they paid for them? Yes its America you can do what you want but is it ethical? I don't think so! I see in peoples siggys that they have STASH pages and while ti is cute to see it seems like this place is more of a staus place like looky how much money we have spent on our diapers and look how much money we can spend in one shopping day on diapers.Its like nothin here is in casual convo its in a BLOWN IN YOUR FACE loooky looky kind of way.Its like lets see who can spend the most on a pair of wool shorts and see who can have the most of that particular item or style of thing.

I didn't want to quote everything since it was kind of long, but I'd like to comment on your post. I think you've got it all wrong. The term hyena was coined over 2 years ago. There have always been very hard to get diapers, and sites that are always sold out. The fact is, the demand is higher than the supply. You've got to get in fast if you want something. I personally don't really feel bad that you keep finding things are sold out. Hope that wasn't harsh, but they are just diapers aren't they? All this money is going to support moms who want to work from home. How can that be a bad thing? I started "collecting" diapers when I was still pregnant with dd, so by the time she was born I had quite the hyena stash, and I didn't get them because I wanted to gain status in this community. I got them because I LOVED them, they made me swoon...lol.

I take pictures of my stash and post them in my sig because I just love seeing all of them. If you wanted to wip out your calculator and start adding up I suppose you could, but why do you care? Why do you feel like I am shoving my STASH in your face? You don't have to click the link. Yes, it is America, and I can spend my (err....dh's) hard earned money however I want to. I have made choices in my life that have put me in a position to spend my money the way I do. Sorry, but I don't care what you think of that. You have no idea what these other mom's financial situations are. I agree that this board is guilty of overconsumerism from time to time, but remind yourself that this money is going to a MOM.

You have your reasons for choosing the system you use, and every other mom here has their reasons too. Don't go assuming you know what motivation behind one mommas wool purchase. You should be aware that many times these super-high-priced wool items were bought at a charity auction. CHARITY. I do not think any of the diapering items for sale out there are overpriced either. If anything these mommas don't charge enough. I cannot imagine waiting until my kiddos were all tucked in bed just to sit at a sewing machine until the wee hours of the morning. Not to mention messing with the PO and emails numbering in the hundreds.

I for one saw your post (at least I think I did) and no I did not reply. Why? Because I don't buy used diapers anywhere but the TP and Ebay. I am completely unaware of any other places, sorry. Maybe some of your veiws were other mommas who had no idea, or maybe they were newbies looking for answers too.

I guess for me the most confusing part of your post is the comment about grade school and competing for nice things. If you don't really care, and they are just something you put on your baby's butt, AND you have found a system that works for you, then what's your issue? I don't usually reply to posts like this, but I'm feeling brave since I just got discharged from the hospital yesterday. Something about having Pneumonia that has spread to your heart makes you stop caring what other people think. Off to take my morning dose of meds......and maybe buy a comfort diaper, if there are any left


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Keep in mind that these same hyenas also donate diapers for free to moms, or fairy them anonymously. The diapering community is so very generous.

That's very true. I know of a mama on this board recently that helped out another mama who needs diapers for her preemie. I recently sent Jenn some money to help her buy a serger so she could make diapers faster for the mama's who really need them. Today I'm sending a package out to a mama who needs my old diapers and I gave them for free even though I could probably have turned around and put them on ebay and made a profit. It makes me feel good to help others and I see it on here every day. MDC really does rock


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

What's that saying a wise person once said? BE the change you want to see? I know what the OP is talkin' 'bout so for me, I just ignore such stuff and DO what I'd wish I'd see more of: mamas helpin out other mamas in sharing the cd
















Oh, and like the term "hyena" is like so two years ago. c'mon.









:LOL







: :LOL

(just kidding!! I hope everyone knows I have an offbeat and warped sense of humor)


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Now if I wanted to be in your face type like I see alot of people doing I could hang with the best of them and buy all kinds of that expensive stuff you guys buy however I think alot of it is overpriced and not really every day stuff to me.
Ironically I think most WAHMs underprice their stuff! A diaper is something that you use daily or every other day... it gets washed more than any other clothing item a person owns probably. However we expect it to be cheap and cost less than other clothing item we buy? Why? For the amount of use they are getting and the amount of time it takes for WAHMs to sew them, market them, etc etc cloth diapers should really cost double what typically cost now. If a regular cloth diaper costs $30 (which is much higher than most out there) and you used it for a full year.. every other day that diaper cost you 0.16 cent per use.... pretty cheap if you ask me. Who knows, maybe this should be its own thread, LOL. But i just cant understand why we expect something that gets so much use to be so cheap


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
I don't take it personally if people want to show off their stash of hyena dipes, any more than I take it personally if the person in front of my is driving a Lexus. If they have the $$ to spend, then why not?









:

ITA!!! OK, there is my .02.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*
I didn't want to quote everything since it was kind of long, but I'd like to comment on your post. I think you've got it all wrong. The term hyena was coined over 2 years ago. There have always been very hard to get diapers, and sites that are always sold out. The fact is, the demand is higher than the supply. You've got to get in fast if you want something. I personally don't really feel bad that you keep finding things are sold out. Hope that wasn't harsh, but they are just diapers aren't they? All this money is going to support moms who want to work from home. How can that be a bad thing? I started "collecting" diapers when I was still pregnant with dd, so by the time she was born I had quite the hyena stash, and I didn't get them because I wanted to gain status in this community. I got them because I LOVED them, they made me swoon...lol.

I take pictures of my stash and post them in my sig because I just love seeing all of them. If you wanted to wip out your calculator and start adding up I suppose you could, but why do you care? Why do you feel like I am shoving my STASH in your face? You don't have to click the link. Yes, it is America, and I can spend my (err....dh's) hard earned money however I want to. I have made choices in my life that have put me in a position to spend my money the way I do. Sorry, but I don't care what you think of that. You have no idea what these other mom's financial situations are. I agree that this board is guilty of overconsumerism from time to time, but remind yourself that this money is going to a MOM.

You have your reasons for choosing the system you use, and every other mom here has their reasons too. Don't go assuming you know what motivation behind one mommas wool purchase. You should be aware that many times these super-high-priced wool items were bought at a charity auction. CHARITY. I do not think any of the diapering items for sale out there are overpriced either. If anything these mommas don't charge enough. I cannot imagine waiting until my kiddos were all tucked in bed just to sit at a sewing machine until the wee hours of the morning. Not to mention messing with the PO and emails numbering in the hundreds.

I for one saw your post (at least I think I did) and no I did not reply. Why? Because I don't buy used diapers anywhere but the TP and Ebay. I am completely unaware of any other places, sorry. Maybe some of your veiws were other mommas who had no idea, or maybe they were newbies looking for answers too.

I guess for me the most confusing part of your post is the comment about grade school and competing for nice things. If you don't really care, and they are just something you put on your baby's butt, AND you have found a system that works for you, then what's your issue? I don't usually reply to posts like this, but I'm feeling brave since I just got discharged from the hospital yesterday. Something about having Pneumonia that has spread to your heart makes you stop caring what other people think. Off to take my morning dose of meds......and maybe buy a comfort diaper, if there are any left 









Well, said!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

..nevermind...







:


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

wow, i have not read the whole thread (dont have time) but I'm sooooo happy that I've hung up my hyena hat! Life is much better now







.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

double post


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
OH and one other thing thats a perfect example! I posted a question of where it was that i coudl go to get used diapers besides ebay and there was all kinds of views to see what I had wrote yet NO ONE wanted to tell me where it was that I could go probably for fear that they would be inviting someone to a place that they could take something they possibly might want.That my friend is greedy selfishness! I find a sale some place I am telling the world about it so they can save money too.I don't keep it to myself so I can hoard it all.Maybe my values are different but I always try to help people and I don't see that here at all.









I saw that thread too and I didn't respond because I had no information to give. The only used dipes I buy are ebay or here. It wasn't about competition at all. I think you are judging very harshly and like a pp said, projecting your own issues and attitudes onto the people here. It says more about you than about them. Nobody but nobody here thinks you you only diaper with expensive or rare items. There is no "in crowd" just some people have been here longer or know each other better. It takes time to get to know a new community.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Ironically I think most WAHMs underprice their stuff! A diaper is something that you use daily or every other day... it gets washed more than any other clothing item a person owns probably. However we expect it to be cheap and cost less than other clothing item we buy? Why? For the amount of use they are getting and the amount of time it takes for WAHMs to sew them, market them, etc etc cloth diapers should really cost double what typically cost now. If a regular cloth diaper costs $30 (which is much higher than most out there) and you used it for a full year.. every other day that diaper cost you 0.16 cent per use.... pretty cheap if you ask me. Who knows, maybe this should be its own thread, LOL. But i just cant understand why we expect something that gets so much use to be so cheap









I couldn't agree more Tiffany. We don't deserve to have to work for free. Proctor and Gamble wouldn't do it. And you can't even compare a WAHM product to proctor and gamble. There's no quality in a sposie, unlike the love and dedication that goes into a wahm made diapering item.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I just have to quickly comment again, I think this thready is moving far away from what I was talking about. There are accusations all over the place that everyone is greedy and hoarding and throwing things in mamas face and etc etc. I don't think this is true and I think the majority of people here are very friendly and helpful. Being new myself I can honestly say I don't think people are greedy. My comment was I *hope* this place doesn't turn into that. I don't for a minute believe that mamas here are spiteful and selfish.

And about diapers, I probably spend more than I need to on them, and I usually don't score hyena items but there have been the occassion. I can afford it, but I'm just really not into the hype. I see no problems however, sitting by a computer all day hitting refresh if that is your fancy. I personally don't always have the time, but I do on occassion. I also don't think stash pictures are an "in your face" type of thing. I love looking at them, and if I ever get around to it, I'll do the same probably. I don't care how much people spend on diapers, my only negative comment was if people were trying to make a profit on the TP. I doubt that is the majority.

I could go on and on but I'll just say one last thing. In a world of pampers and huggies, cloth diapering can seem sometimes to be a lot of work compared to those who just buy the paper ones and toss them into a landfill. For me, it's a way to make it enjoyable and not seem like work. And I LOVE pampering my son and clothing his bum with beautiful cloth and wool







They grow up so fast and I know I won't be able to enjoy this time forever, but for now... I will buy diapers :LOL


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmunch*
I was inquiring as to why people are buying diapers if they don't need or want them. Sure, the explanation that they are stalking for the fun of it to offer them to their "friends" on the TP seems like a decent explanation. However, there are factors that seem to be coming to light here that does indeed make me feel that this practice is not only what I once deemed annoying, but now simply not fair. It is true that newbies cannot see the TP, therefore being denied the chance to buy a diaper that a seasoned "hyena" was able to score due to manicured hyenacart or the like skills. Also, there are those Mamas who work and can maybe make 5 minutes to try to buy a diaper at a scheduled stocking but certainly cannot troll the TP all day looking for the leftovers.

I don't know, it's just not working for me anymore.

Although if i hadn't bought that gorgeous Luxe months ago that i was hoping would fit us but didn't( and it wasn't anything i needed at the time,i was just in lust) then you wouldn't have it right now.You got it for what i paid even though i could've ebayed it for way more.

And as the stay at home wife/mother of a self employed husband some months we have lots of extra money and some months(namely the winter)we are in major debt and i sell things to cover bills.It hurts to sell some great things but it is worse to have your electric shut off.And yes i wish i was better at saving but having a new baby to diaper is so addictive.I also have a dd with Cerebral Palsy and sometimes we get hit with major medical bills depending on what is going on.Why question these things when there is always a deeper story?I guess i shouldn't feel the need to justify my actions but i feel personally attacked.I bought extra things yesterday,offered them on the Diapering forum.Was even asked by a few people on this thread for some of my things.Sold them for what i paid and did not Ebay them but yet this thread gets started.I guess i no longer feel a part of this community that i have been a member of for 5 years now.I have been through alot with this board and have stuck through a lot of controversies and people leaving.I guess i will go back to my silent status because it is so much easier that way.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2kyla*
Ironically I think most WAHMs underprice their stuff! A diaper is something that you use daily or every other day... it gets washed more than any other clothing item a person owns probably. However we expect it to be cheap and cost less than other clothing item we buy? Why? For the amount of use they are getting and the amount of time it takes for WAHMs to sew them, market them, etc etc cloth diapers should really cost double what typically cost now. If a regular cloth diaper costs $30 (which is much higher than most out there) and you used it for a full year.. every other day that diaper cost you 0.16 cent per use.... pretty cheap if you ask me. Who knows, maybe this should be its own thread, LOL. But i just cant understand why we expect something that gets so much use to be so cheap



















and most 'sposies cost $0.20 per diaper, so a mama with an all hyena stash is still saving money over buying 'sposies


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

I have what works for us but thats because its the only thing I have tried so I don't know if anything else works but I would like to try others and find out.I have no way of trying things if I either don't ask first or don't buy them.WEll its hard to buy stuff thats out of stock! Yes I read the few posts about the stores getting restocked but its impossible to get 1 of anything to try when they are gone like hot cakes.Reading through the posts I am seeing that alot of other people notice how things aer done here and they aren't happy with it ie: buying a ton only to resell it or hoard it.Not like I am the only person making this kind of statement regarding unfair things.Now mind you I haven't gotten to the TP yet so I respond from what I have seen.I don't take it in my face to me personally just because I could care less abput what anyone has.Like if someone had all KMart diapers and someone had the Cadillac of diapers I would treat them both the same.Its material things, the persons personality is what matters.I have found alot of helpful resourses on this site I will admit.Its just the bubbly friendly site like the others I go tfcourse the others I go to aren't cloth diapering but still I would think we all would be the same to one another regardless of indifferences.Its not like I am hard to get along with I love everyone! Its just not the same atmosphere here as I am used to at other sites when I am new. As for being harsh I just speak my mind.I wasn't trying to be rude or anything just trying to state how I feel.Sorry if I came across that way.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravenmoon*
Although if i hadn't bought that gorgeous Luxe months ago that i was hoping would fit us but didn't( and it wasn't anything i needed at the time,i was just in lust) then you wouldn't have it right now.You got it for what i paid even though i could've ebayed it for way more.

That has absolutely nothing to do with what I was talking about. I, too have bought diapers that do not work and have sold them on the TP. I said it twice, and I will say it again, I am talking about buying for buying purposes, and then....Oh, you know what, forget it. I am of the opinion that I stated my point very clearly.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I think this is the nastiest thread I've ever seen in this forum. This is not the place I fell in love with. I'm not sure I like it here any more.


----------



## BubsMomma (Jul 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
It's official...I am no longer a hyena.I can sit and read this thread and not give a care either way.I have no opinion









Okay now back to my







:

:LOL

Reading all of this makes me want to avoid stalking FM. I mean why should I bother when others are going to snatch up 4, 5, or 6 dipes just because they can.

I'm a newbie and can't participate on the TP so I'm pretty much out of the running.








:







my non-hyena diaper stash.


----------



## BubsMomma (Jul 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasboys4me*
I always wonder what people on the "outside" would think of people being adddicted to diapers! Wouldn't that make a great Dr. Phil! :LOL









DH and I were talking with a friend one day when he mentioned that my diaper spending had gotten out of control. Our friend looked at us like we had just sprouted additional heads and said, "Diaper spending? You mean she buys too many cases of diapers?" :eyeroll We had to try to explain it...tho he still didn't *get it*. :LOL


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

There is one thing to state your opinion and another to say it in a nasty and unfriendly way. There is a way to be direct with someone without sounding rude and childish. Lets all have some class here huh? I cannot believe how many things I just read pointing at a specific person!!

And I am more than certain such WAHMs would not want their products to be discussed in sucha manner as this!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I, like Jenisee, just think some of the people have been posting pretty nasty comments and I feel attacked and sad.


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

I wasn't trying to be rude and typing a message is hard to make a tone.Things can be misconstrued easily in typing because you can't hear the person saying it or see their body language.I am not all hot and hostile just simply stating how I feel.Its all good anyone can buy whatever they want its true.Its how you treat others that can leave a bad taste in your mouth.Speaking in general not at any one person.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Alot of things can be really misconstrued if i have not had my morning coffee :LOL


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh I forgot to address a comment that was made to me.someone said they are glad I see sold out at sites.If thats not greed then what is? I am not looking to buy a ton of diapers from one site all once I simply want to try one of everything till I find some cute printed ones that work for us in addition to my plain Wonderoos.I think the prints are adorable but Wonderoos only made a few printed ones in boy colors and they are no longer made or sold.With the exception of ebay every blue moon.I didn't come to this site thinking I am going to snatch stuff from people who buy from places on a regular basis.I came here to learn more about CDing and to get info on different types of diapers etc etc.Along with making friends that believe in the same things as i do such as AP,BF,EN and baby wearing etc etc.Its not common where I live to do what we do and others think we are crazy for what we do.So I came to mingle with people that are the same as we are not to fight and cause anyone to feel bad.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
Oh I forgot to address a comment that was made to me.someone said they are glad I see sold out at sites.If thats not greed then what is?

Ok, I'm not the one that made that comment. I too have to say I'm glad to see that too. Here's why. It's because it means those WAHMs are selling their stuff and are able to continue to stay home with their children. I could care less if it's one person buying all of them or every customer buying 1 each. It's the support of WAHM. Greed really has nothing to do with it. How is wanting WAHMs to succeed greedy? Am I missing something here?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am back with an opinion..I knew something was off last night when I had nothing to say :LOL

These threads never go anywhere.Everyone has their opinion and no one is going to change how they think.When everyone feels their opinion is right then it is just this long drawn out back and forth petty fighting. It's not even entertaining to watch the drama anymore.It's just sad in a pathetic sort of way. I am not saying I am above it.I get irritated that I can not get anything good off the TP anymore because I don't have the latest hot diaper to trade for it.There is nothing that can be done so I just get over it.More and more I just stay away from here and the TP.Hyena stuff used to be fun but it has gotten out of hand and not something I want to be a part of even if I could afford too.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree, it's great that some WAHMs have demand for their product. They are successful at what they are trying to do and that's super. There are soooooooooooo many great WAHMs with awesome stock sitting in their stores, though, so whenever I hear the 'everything's sold out' complaint I kind of roll my eyes. Only the things that are the hottest fad in this very moment are all sold out, so maybe just accept that and move onto wonderful, similar items that _are_ available?


----------



## Meisubaby (Apr 15, 2005)

It has NOTHING to do with not wanting WAHMs to not succeed! I support WAHMs and what they do.I don't work however I am home with my kids 24-7 and I must say that in itself is a fulltime job! I can't imagine working with the kids underfoot! I give them credit for being able to do that! My point is because someone is glad I can't get any diapers.Thats being greedy of them to be happy they are all sold out so i can't get one to try! Thats what I was saying.Its funny how things are getting misconstrued into being other things. Why would anyone want someone to NOT succeed? thats just crazy talk!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
My point is ...someone is glad I can't get any diapers.Thats being greedy of them to be happy they are all sold out so i can't get one to try! Thats what I was saying.

Um, you sound a _bit_ paranoid. You really think someone on this board is hoping you can't buy any diapers just for the sheer mean-spiritedness of it? (that wouldn't be greed, by the way, just mean-spirited.) I doubt anyone on this board has invested that much emotional energy into your diaper buying experiences and you as a person that they would hope you can't get any diapers you want to try.

*Really*, we're not all out to get you. :LOL We all just score what we can if it's super popular right this minute and buy lots of stuff that's easy to get, and share the fluffy love via pictures online and talking about it. It's supposed to be fun. Try to lose the sour grapes and paranoia about the stuff you wish you could buy.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

I think you're possibly taking it too personally. It's not like someone's sitting there thinking , "Ha, ha, if I buy this, Meisubaby can't." I personally have never scored anything at a stocking. That's life.

cross-posted with Butterflymom


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meisubaby*
It has NOTHING to do with not wanting WAHMs to not succeed! I support WAHMs and what they do.I don't work however I am home with my kids 24-7 and I must say that in itself is a fulltime job! I can't imagine working with the kids underfoot! I give them credit for being able to do that! My point is because someone is glad I can't get any diapers.Thats being greedy of them to be happy they are all sold out so i can't get one to try! Thats what I was saying.Its funny how things are getting misconstrued into being other things. Why would anyone want someone to NOT succeed? thats just crazy talk!

She said that she was happy the wahm was sold out cause that meant she was doing well. It had nothing to with you getting one or not.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, after getting a bit worked up earlier, I took DD for a wagon ride (her third today) to cool down. I stopped at the tea room across the street, got some ice cream, and thought about this.

I have had people IRL make snide comments about the size of our house or how I am a SAHM. However, what these people choose not to see says more about them than what they choose to see. They choose to not see the 16 year old car we drive, the closet of garage-saled clothes, and the rooms of hand-me-down furniture. They are making judgements about us based on a tiny snapshot of our life, judgements that are completely off-base.

I see that happening here. I see women, kind women, being attacked for something they buy. Something they buy! How can we possibly begin to know what kind of people they are from this? Have we stopped to consider what we're choosing not to see? I know people make judgements about the FCBs in my stash, but choose to not see the $5 recycled wool longies that usually cover them. And even if my FCBs were covered with MMs, how could you possibly know about our car, clothes, or furniture if I hadn't just told you? You wouldn't. So why don't we just stop attacking people and stop assuming things about them based on this tiny snapshot of their lives?

Ok, I think I need another wagon ride now. :LOL


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I agree, it's great that some WAHMs have demand for their product. They are successful at what they are trying to do and that's super. There are soooooooooooo many great WAHMs with awesome stock sitting in their stores, though, so whenever I hear the 'everything's sold out' complaint I kind of roll my eyes. Only the things that are the hottest fad in this very moment are all sold out, so maybe just accept that and move onto wonderful, similar items that _are_ available?

Who has wool soakers besides BJ Marketplace in stock?


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Agreeing with the majority. It's a complete turn-off. And not only is it really NOT classy to hoard hyena diapers and sell for a profit, but what's with all these women who stockpile TONS and TONS of these so-called "hyena" diapers only to show them off on picture threads? These are the moms who have 4 or 5 weeks worth of diapers at their disposal when some of us struggle to get 2 days worth of diapers. I understand some of us are in better financial situations but why stalk the TP looking for great deals, while snatching them away from people who really need them? Seems a bit much, doesn't it? Like taking a lollipop from a child. And TRADING hyena things for other hyena things. These moms won't even accept paypal for those willing to put themselves into hock to TRY one of these diapers or wool. IMHO, "hyenas" have become some bizarre cult. I too am addicted to LOOKING at diapers and love to pet my fluff but for once I'm with my hubby when I say, "they POOP in these things, relax!" Thank goodness I'm okay with prefolds and trying to learn to knit so I can afford wool over my girl's bottom. I'm lucky in that I now have 2wool covers because a mom on here was kind enough to help me out, otherwise we'd be stuck with one that we pray doesn't get dirty.

Meg

AMEN SISTAH!!!!


----------



## mom2kalebnkieran (Dec 4, 2004)

*whew!* I am so glad FB's aren't hyena! :LOL


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belleandboo*
I agree that it is pretty innocent (although it has the potential to get ugly and I have seen that happen here). I see nothing wrong with having more diapers than you need - I certainly do no matter how hard I try to simplify. :LOL But like Meg said, when mamas spend money they don't have just for the thrill of shopping or showing off what they have, that is sad. I've seen people complain about being broke, then turn around and beg for very expensive diapers that they HAVE to have.







:

ETA: I'm not referring to those who have the occasional hard time financially (unexpected illness, house/car repairs, etc), but those who seem to have a chronic problem with it.

I agree Angelica and Kellie. There are people that are healthy about it but some do and are out of control. It's one thing to do it and realize it, then stop (which most of us have) but it's another to continue in the game.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Keep in mind that these same hyenas also donate diapers for free to moms, or fairy them anonymously. The diapering community is so very generous.

That is wonderful! But, I have only seen it done within the "hyenas" and to "friends"


----------



## mommy2sam&keller (Mar 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
That is wonderful! But, I have only seen it done within the "hyenas" and to "friends"

















Oh, that's not true! You fairied a gorgeous wool soaker to me forever ago and I have never, ever forgotten your kindness.







: In fact, I just passed that soaker along to another mama in need. Even my husband still talks about how shocked we were when you did that - and it was a year ago!!


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
That is wonderful! But, I have only seen it done within the "hyenas" and to "friends"









When I had been here for maybe two weeks I had the most pitiful stash. 2 dozen infant pfs and 3 ratty covers. My daughter wet constantly so I was washing once a day. Jesse (luxe mama) and todzwife gave me enough doublers and fitteds to cd at night and to get through the days wash without using a sposie. They didn't know me from Adam! I was hardly a hyena or even a friend at the time.

Roll your eyes if you want, but much kindness is given around this board. Just becuase its not screamed from the roof tops doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I could recount at least 5 similar stories, but I think it takes away from the beauty of giving.


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
That is wonderful! But, I have only seen it done within the "hyenas" and to "friends"









Maybe you don't see it, but it happens.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm locking this to review some of the posts. I think this has gone on long enough. Now let's all go surround ourselves with some soft fluff.


----------

